# Overheating issue



## Gemini8511 (Mar 25, 2010)

I have a 1993 Mazda Mx-6 that had a head gasket problem in september/november of 2009, so i parked the car.

I finally got an engine replacement (ZE engine = more power) and we installed it into my car ( the engine was known good,low mileage ) and drove around for a week or two until it started to overheat. 
We found out that the hose that goes from he intake(i think) to the radiator was squeezing shut, allowing small amounts of coolant through. So we replaced it, still overheating when running for a while..so we replaced the radiator, still overheating when running for a while..
I did a compression test on the engine -all are the same..and what i would expect. 

No we just bought a thermostat, hoping it may fix the issue...Suggestions?


----------



## cowboy dan (Apr 11, 2010)

was the engine out of the car when you bought it? or did you hear it run?
you seem to have a pressure problem. check themostat, u might have a blockage in the waterjacket, does the engine blow hot air, warm, cold? what color was the coolant, is there slugge in the bottom or your overflow tank? look for a really dark grey thick spoogy goopy stuff. if you do chances are that engine had barsleak thrown in the rad. that spoog can and will block cooant flow. have u checked the mechanics of the waterpump... simply release the serp belt and wiggle the pully if it rattles at all, get a new one regardless if its the problem or not. 

hope i helped


----------

